# welches board für p3 ?



## 4nd3rl (27. März 2002)

hi leutz,

meiner freundin ist ihr aldi-rechner abgekackt, ich möchte nun gerne für sie bei ebay ein neues board ersteigern. weiss jemand die genaue bezeichnung dafür? (slot1 socket 370, etc. ...)
der rechner ist ein intel pentium 3 500 mHz.

thx in advance
anderl


----------



## Pilldriver (27. März 2002)

was willst du den für eine Bezeichnung???? Für das Board, oder...?
Ich denke mal du wolltest wissen was du für ein Board brauchst, du brauchst für ein PIII @ 500MHz ein SLOT 1 Mainboard.


----------



## 4nd3rl (27. März 2002)

jo, bezeichnung fürs board...
danke pilldriver


----------



## Pilldriver (27. März 2002)

bitte bitte, willst noch was wissen??


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (1. April 2002)

*Achtung beim Boardkauf !!!!*

Nimm auf keinen Fall ein Chaintech 6BTM oder 6BTR !!!! 
AUF KEINEN FALL ! Denn ohne hier großen Wind zu machen aber ich arbeite in der Branche und alle Boards kamen nach exakt 2 Jahren von den Kunden zurück , alle waren defekt ! Es war nicht die Batterie Sie waren einfach alle Tot ! ca. 700 Stück ! Das ist nicht normal ! 
Ich kann Dir ansonsten keines Empfehlen ich habe nur mit diesen gearbeitet .


----------



## 4nd3rl (2. April 2002)

..wird berücksichtigt! vielen dank :|


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Weist du was defekt waR?


----------



## 4nd3rl (2. April 2002)

Noch nicht, aber ein Spezl von mir guckt es sich gerade an, wenn ich mehr weiss poste ichs! Willst dus kaufen


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

lol...nein DAnke..aber Geschenke nimm ich immer gerne an!


----------

